# Scratch built N gauge crew car



## Rob Snyder

Thanks to Shaygetz, I was able to start building my crew car. It still needs some work but, is starting to look good.


----------



## T-Man

Keep it up.

Shay does GET ZIT very well. He amazes me.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks, I saw something similar to this at the railroader's muesum in Altoona years ago and am hoping I can do it justice. Yeah, Shay does get it. He sent me a box of N gauge goodies and they're a big help to this little project.


----------



## tankist

looks good. 

the only thing to improve is disable the date imprint on your digicam


----------



## DcJack

Nice ones there.


----------



## shaygetz

Nice start...I've got a prototype photo you'd be interested in that's very similar...I'll hafta dig it out.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks, Shay. I haven't been able to do alot with it this week due to working 200 miles from home. Gonna try to do some more on it tonight.


----------



## redwine_p

Pretty good start looks good to me!


----------



## Rob Snyder

Here's some more progress pics.


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## Rob Snyder

Well, I stopped being lazy and got back to work on it. Painted it up a little bit but, I'm not happy with the blue. It's too dark and doesn't show up against the flat black of the roof and walk ways. Also added pics of the caboose I'm converting into a home/workshop.


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...a coat of Dul-Cote and some weathering with lighter shades of blue chalks will help lighten it up.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Dul-Cote? Sorry, don't know what it is. I was trying for a Con-Rail Blue type color. This is way too dark for that. Thanks for looking.


----------



## shaygetz

Dul-Cote is made by Testors, it's a flat finish paint.


----------



## Rob Snyder

I'll have to see if I can get some after my unemployment gets here. Anyone know where to get tiny dry transfer lettering? I need some for this crew car and probably for some of my custom vehicles.


----------



## shaygetz

You'll want to get those from a good hobby supplier...dry transfers get harder to apply as they get older so you'll want fresh ones.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Here we go. I got out the blue and flat white and started mixing until I got the color I wanted. The camera makes the color a little green looking but, it's actually really close to Con-Rail blue. So I'm happy with it. Now I just need to find a good used steam loco to pull my wreck train.


----------



## Big Ed

Rob Snyder said:


> Here we go. I got out the blue and flat white and started mixing until I got the color I wanted. The camera makes the color a little green looking but, it's actually really close to Con-Rail blue. So I'm happy with it. Now I just need to find a good used steam loco to pull my wreck train.


Nice job Rob.
The color looks close to the B&M colors.


----------



## Rob Snyder

It's for my own rail road. I'm not trying to replicate any certain road. I just reall like that shade of blue. What road was B&M? I don't know most of the roads. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Big Ed

Rob Snyder said:


> It's for my own rail road. I'm not trying to replicate any certain road. I just reall like that shade of blue. What road was B&M? I don't know most of the roads. I'm glad you liked it.



You don't ask you won't learn.

This is O gauge Lionel made in 1959. #217 B&M Alco units A&B
A is powered the B is not.

B&M = Boston & Maine


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks for the info. Very nice A and B units. Too big for my stuff, still very nice though.


----------



## Rob Snyder

I got some better pics with the 2 other cars I assembled from DIMI-TRAINS kits I got for christmas. I'm really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Reckers

Very nice looking set, Rob!


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks, Reckers. I've got some decals on the way from Subwayaz, so I should be able to letter these up and make them look even better.


----------

